# My Little Zoo



## EveieNiamh (Oct 30, 2010)

Ruby is my 2 year old chihuahua while Millie is my auntie's 5 year old golden retriever 











Jasper and Jackson are my 6 months old roborovski hamsters

I have 6 goldfish

Florence
Flame
Callie
Bluebell
Dory
Nemo

I have 2 african land snails

Brian and Sally


----------

